# Impoverished, overloaded, seriously, expose



## jimmyy

Salut,

Am incercat sa traduc pasajul de mai jos:
"Impoverished, over laden with barriers that prevent the
circulation of her goods but are no longer able to afford her
protection, our disunited Europe marches towards her end.
Alone, no one of our countries can hope seriously to defend
its independence. Alone, no one of our countries can solve
the economic problems of today. Without a freely agreed
union our present anarchy will expose us tomorrow to
forcible unification whether by the intervention of a foreign
empire or usurpation by a political party"

"Impovarata si ingreunata de catre barierele ce impiedica ciculatia marfurilor sale, dar care nu isi mai pot permite protectia sa, dezbinata noastra Europa, marsaluieste spre propriul sfarsit.
Singure, nici una dintre tarile noastre nu poate spera sa isi apere in mod serios independenta. Singure, nici una dintre tarile noastre nu poate rezolva problemele economice ale zilei de azi. Fara o uniune liber consimtita anarhia actuala ne va confrunta maine cu o unificare fortata fie prin interventia unui imperiu strain fie prin uzurpare de catre un partid politic."

Mi se pare un text foarte dificil, si ma intereseaza mai mult sa inteleg daca in cazuri in care nu se poate traduce exact, se poate face aproximari.

De exemplu mi s-ar parea ciudat sa traduc 'expose' prin 'a expune' . 

La 'seriously' am stat si m-am gandit la un sinonim pentru in mod serios, care nu suna prea bine , dupa parerea mea, in contextul asta, dar nu am gasit altul, iar dictionarul pe care il am nu m-a ajutat in acest sens.


Multumesc,
Jimmyy


----------



## farscape

jimmyy said:


> ...
> Mi se pare un text foarte dificil, si ma intereseaza mai mult sa inteleg daca in cazuri in care nu se poate traduce exact, se poate face aproximari.
> 
> De exemplu mi s-ar parea ciudat sa traduc 'expose' prin 'a expune' .
> 
> La 'seriously' am stat si m-am gandit la un sinonim pentru in mod serios, care nu suna prea bine , dupa parerea mea, in contextul asta, dar nu am gasit altul, iar dictionarul pe care il am nu m-a ajutat in acest sens.
> 
> 
> Multumesc,
> Jimmyy




Am făcut câteva corecturi si am pus semenele diacritice 
După mine, traducerea/interpretarea cuvântului "expose" este foarte nimerită.
O traducere care este corectă literar dar care nu reflectă înţelesul textului original nu este prea folositoare.

"Împovărată şi îngreunată de barierele ce împiedica circulaţia mărfurilor (sale), dar care nu-i mai oferă nici o protecţie, dezbinata noastră Europă, mărşăluieşte spre propriul sfârşit.
 Singure, nici una dintre ţările noastre nu pot spera in mod serios să îşi apere independenţa. Singure, nici una dintre ţările noastre nu pot rezolva problemele economice ale zilei de azi. Fără o uniune liber consimţită anarhia actuală ne va confrunta mâine cu o unificare forţată fie prin intervenţia unui imperiu străin fie prin uzurpare de către un partid politic."

Later,


----------



## jimmyy

Multumesc farscape,

Ma chinuie propozitia "goods but are no longer able to afford her
protection,"  , nu o inteleg sincer sa fiu, cu toate ca , cunosc subiectul intregului paragraf.

traducerea exacta e ceea care am precizat-o la inceput "dar care nu isi mai pot permite protectia sa" , si apoi traducerea ta, sincer suna mai bine in romaneste "dar care nu-i mai oferă nici o protecţie", numai ca nu inteleg cine/cui exact ofera/permite protectia?

Presupun ca a "sa" adica "her" se refera la Uniune, dar protectia uniunii cui se aplica? bunurilor? in sensul ca bunurile nu pot sa circule libere, dar nici nu au o protectie adecvata din partea Uniunii?  cam ciudat pentru ca Uniunea nu protejeaza bunurile in nici un fel special..., pe cand uniunea ofera intr-adevar acum, in zilele noastre dreptul de libera miscare a bunurilor.

Nu as vrea sa devin prea tehnic, dar daca tu ai inteles altfel textul m-ar interesa varianta ta.


----------



## farscape

The (portectionist) barriers are no longer able to afford her (the Union)
protection.


Cam aşa înţeleg eu:

barierele protecţioniste (împiedică)reglementează circulaţia bunurilor (în interiorul Uniunii şi de asemenea impun restricţii la import) [în opinia autorului, cum ar fi ţăranul  român cumpărând porumb din Franţa, zic eu ] dar (în actuala conjunctură economică) aceste măsuri nu mai oferă Uniunii protecţie (economica: dezvoltare planificată în interior şi limitarea importurilor...).

Later,


----------



## InnerDemon

Nu ştiu dacă ţi-ai rezolvat problema între timp, dar sincer, "în mod serios" ălă mi s-ar părea mult mai bine înlocuit de "realist" sau "în mod realist". Just saying.


----------



## farscape

*seriously* şi *realistically* nu sunt sinonime. Poţi să consideri o problemă în mod serious, dar să nu fi realist  După mine, aici trebuie respectată exprimarea autorului, făra interpretări.


----------

